# identify please



## Hibiki (Jul 24, 2006)

found this little one on a trip to Texas, anyone know what it is?

see pic below


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2006)

ground mantis? :?


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2006)

That pic is huge! Can you resize it and maybe take one a bit more clear?


----------



## Hibiki (Jul 24, 2006)

i can try but im not good at it


----------



## Hibiki (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Ian (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks similar to the photo we got from Joe.


----------



## Hibiki (Jul 25, 2006)

maby it's the same type of mantis? :?


----------

